# The Culinary Student Podcast



## rob w (May 18, 2011)

Hey there, folks...

So, I recently decided to attend culinary school -- as I have an existing career, I'm doing so on a part-time basis taking a class or two per semester until I receive my degree and certification.

Being the technology geek that I am with a penchant for education and sharing information, I had decided to start a podcast that covered the classes I took so that the people who have always wanted to go to culinary school but don't have the access or resources to do so could both learn about the field and try to get a feel for what the experience is like.

That being said, I've published the first podcast of my series on Sanitation:

http://culinarystudentpodcast.com/2011/05/sanitation-1-providing-safe-food/

Essentially, the format for the feeds are: I study, I go to my classes and labs, I take notes and ask questions. I organize that information and, in essence, "relecture" that information in the form of a podcast -- this gives allows me to use it as a learning mechanism and others will also learn from it as well.

I hope that, if you decide to listen, you're able to get something out of it -- I'd love to hear any feedback you might have. 

~Rob W.

http://culinarystudentpodcast.com/


----------



## rgm2 (May 28, 2011)

Here is a guy that is doing something similar. He just launched the site, so it is still a work in progress. He is not building it himself so it is very costly to put together. Check it out!

http://www.stellaculinary.com/


----------



## rob w (May 18, 2011)

That's Chef Jacob Burton -- I've been following him since that was the Free Culinary School Podcast... he was actually the first member on my site to register. 

I *highly* recommend FCS and Stella Culinary, though...  lots of great information from someone in the field.


----------



## rgm2 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, Stella is his new baby. I think FCS is being left behind.


----------



## rob w (May 18, 2011)

Just posted Episode #2 of Sanitation: The Microworld.

http://culinarystudentpodcast.com/2011/06/sanitation-2-the-microworld/


----------



## rob w (May 18, 2011)

Episode #3: Contaminants and Allergens has been posted along with the quiz you can take. 

http://culinarystudentpodcast.com/2011/06/sanitation-3-contaminants-and-allergens/


----------



## rob w (May 18, 2011)

Episode #4: The Safe Foodhandler has been posted.

http://culinarystudentpodcast.com/2011/06/sanitation-4-the-safe-foodhandler/


----------



## rob w (May 18, 2011)

Episode #5 in the Sanitation series has been posted. 

http://culinarystudentpodcast.com/2011/07/sanitation-5-the-flow-of-food-introduction/

It covers an introduction to the flow of food.


----------

